# Hardware-Frage zu The Division



## myadictivo (20. Februar 2016)

Beim Wechsel auf Skylake glaube ich ans Ende der Lebenszeit deines DDR3-Rams, aber den Kühler kannst du durchaus locker weiter verwenden.

Auf jeden Fall riecht es ja auch nach einem Mainboard-Wechsel (Upgrade Kit?  ). Zum Zocken aktuell reicht in der Regel ein i5 (Bspw. 6500 - 6600) locker aus. 

Es kommt am Ende natürlich aufs Budget an.

 

muss ich mir halt mal überlegen. aktuell treibt z.b. die division beta mein system an die grenzen, da sind auch alle 4 kerne meines i5 locker immer bei >85% auslastung. wäre halt fraglich ob sich da und in zukunft ein CPU upgrade rentiert bzw. halt merklich reseveren / fps gewonnen werden.

hatte jetzt auch ganz verdrängt, dass ich dann irgendwie probleme mit meiner win10 lizenz bekommen könnte. die wird doch dann meckern, wenn ich das mainboard wechsle, wa ?

ich warte mal noch 6 monate ab und schau was die auslastung der cpu bei anderen geplanten titeln so spricht (doom und was noch so kommen mag an krachern).


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2016)

muss ich mir halt mal überlegen. aktuell treibt z.b. die division beta mein system an die grenzen, da sind auch alle 4 kerne meines i5 locker immer bei >85% auslastung. wäre halt fraglich ob sich da und in zukunft ein CPU upgrade rentiert bzw. halt merklich reseveren / fps gewonnen werden.
hatte jetzt auch ganz verdrängt, dass ich dann irgendwie probleme mit meiner win10 lizenz bekommen könnte. die wird doch dann meckern, wenn ich das mainboard wechsle, wa ?
ich warte mal noch 6 monate ab und schau was die auslastung der cpu bei anderen geplanten titeln so spricht (doom und was noch so kommen mag an krachern).


Was deine aktuelle CPU angeht, zwischen dem K und nicht K ist aber eigentlich nicht so viel Unterschied (und dazu halt noch die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit). Mich wundert es aber schon ein wenig, ich hatte bis Dezember noch einen i5-2500K und eigentlich kaum bei spielen Probleme, die Limitierung hier war irgendwann die Grafikkarte (7970 GhZ Ed 3G. Das fing an bei Batman, was ja beschissen programmiert war und Star Citizen war auch nicht Performant und Battlefront hatte eh Probleme mit ATI-Treibern, ansonsten hatte ich eigentlich keine nennenswerten Probleme.


----------



## eMJay (22. Februar 2016)

Ein neuer i5 der mit dem i5 2500k vergleichbar ist  also der 6500 oder 6600 bringt vllt.  10% max 15% mehr Leistung. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser CPU immer noch für alle Games gut geeignet.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Ein neuer i5 der mit dem i5 2500k vergleichbar ist also der 6500 oder 6600 bringt vllt. 10% max 15% mehr Leistung. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser CPU immer noch für alle Games gut geeignet.


Aber offenbar hat er nicht unrecht, was die das Erreichen der CPU-Grenzen bei The Division angeht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Division-Spiel-37399/Specials/Benchmarks-1186853/


----------



## eMJay (23. Februar 2016)

Mist, hätte mir doch die Bata aufm PC genauer anschauen sollen.

Hab es nur aufm Lappi angespielt und war dann eher Negativ überrascht was die Steuerung an geht. Vllt. weil es irgendwo zw. 20-30 FPS hing.

Da finde ich die Konsolen variante gelungener bzw. super.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2016)

Aber offenbar hat er nicht unrecht, was die das Erreichen der CPU-Grenzen bei The Division angeht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Division-Spiel-37399/Specials/Benchmarks-1186853/

 

ich finde diese tests immer so "grenzwertig". ich meine was bringt es mir zu wissen, dass ich mit einer titan x auf 1280x720 mehr fps aus einer cpu rauskitzeln kann. klar will man damit vermeiden, dass die gpu limitiert. aber das sind ja total praxisferne werte. ich möchte wissen ob mir ein upgrade was bringt in FHD oder 1440p @max settings ^^

aber alle tests die ich bisher gefunden habe reduzieren eben die graka-settings. allerdings scheint es doch leichte zuwächse zu geben beim wechsel vom ivy auf skylake..

division lief eigentlich recht stabil >50fps, die cpu wurde auch gleichmäßig ausgelastet. ich hatte die tage AC3 gespielt und da wurde nur ein kern belastet und das ding lief ganz klar am cpu limit und nicht am gpu limit. aber das spiel ist halt auch schon eine ecke älter.


----------



## eMJay (25. Februar 2016)

Bei der Finalen Version sollen noch einige Grafik Features und Optimierungen kommen. Kann sein dass es sich dann noch was tut was die Performance angeht.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2016)

jo..das posting wurde ja jetzt etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen. eigentlich war die frage nach dem upgrade nicht auf division alleine bezogen.

dort war es mir nur aufgefallen, dass die kerne doch relativ stark ausgelastet waren.

bin grade am gucken ob ich ggf. für mein altes board noch einen xeon oder i7 bekomme, allerdings kauf ich sowas nicht gerne gebraucht ^^


----------



## myadictivo (2. März 2016)

also wie im kaufberatungs-thread geschrieben, habe ich mich für einen i7 6700 (non-k) auf einem gigabyte z170 board entschieden und dazu 16gb DDR4 2400 gepackt, welches laut bios auch mit der taktung angesprochen wird.

ich hatte jetzt noch nicht soviel testmöglichkeiten, da ich mein system komplett neu aufgesetzt habe und gestern erstmal den ganzen tag am downloaden war.

 

win10 verweigerte natürlich nach dem wechsel den start und ich musste es zurücksetzen, allerdings hatte ich keine probleme mit dem key/der aktivierung. wurde alles anstandslos übernommen.

division kann ich jetzt ja leider nicht mehr testen, da war die auslastung aber auch nicht "so extrem", das lief ja eigentlich im grünen bereich.

 

getestet habe ich PvZ:GW2. in dem spiel ist die cpu auslastung des i5 auf allen kernen laut msi-afterburner manchmal auf 100% hochgeschossen und es hat schon das ruckeln angefangen.

der i7 schluckt das ohne probleme und bleibt bei <50% auslastung, temperaturen mit dem gleichen lüfter wie auf dem i5 sind auch gute 7-10° geringer und pendeln sich so bei 55°C ein.

 

project cars habe ich auch mal gestetet,allerdings fehlt mir da der direkte vergleich und ich kann mich nur an meine lückenhafte erinnerung halten : ich meine es gab dort einen außerordentlichen fps-schub 

 

der i5 hat es mit sicherheit noch getan, aber ich war in bastellaune


----------

